# Best aerial/setup for RTE reception?



## snowden (30 Jul 2007)

I don't understand this country, because despite living only 7 miles from RTE studios themselves, it doesn't seem to matter how I setup an (analog) aerial I rarely get a decent picture in.

Just interested in what I would have to do to make sure I get the best reception possible? I'm using Win-TV on my PC with its analog-in (RF) connector...? particularly RTE-1, but it would be good to have RTE-2, TV3 and TG-4 in better aswell.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2007)

What sort of aerial are you using and are you getting any terrestrial stations? Would the local terrain be preventing clear reception of the signal? What aerial setup do neighbours use?


----------



## snowden (31 Jul 2007)

A 'hoop' and ears aerial, i can move both the hoop and the antennae around horizontally and vertically. It has a signal booster on it also. I can get in all the stations, just never seem to get them in without interference (like if a truck goes by the house, the signal breaks up). Also sometimes they come in with mono audio, so i can have a great picture with mono audio (typical!), or a bad picture with stereo audio, and so on. It just seems to be such an 'unstable' signal, that's all (for example, if somebody walks in front of the aerial the signal breaks up again.) As for the neighbours, I think they use cable or something...


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

Signal booster is no use if the original reception is not good - all you're doing is boosting a bad signal which will probably make it worse. You may need more than an indoor aerial if this is proving difficult - e.g. an attic installation or else and external one.


----------



## pat127 (31 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Signal booster is no use if the original reception is not good - all you're doing is boosting a bad signal which will probably make it worse. You may need more than an indoor aerial if this is proving difficult - e.g. an attic installation or else and external one.



I have a similar problem living within the shadow of the 3-Rock Mtn. The rabbit's ears never worked. Now I have a small UHF antenna in the attic and it works perfectly. I bought it for €36 from Burns in Templeogue (no connection).


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

_Maplin_ may have something suitable as well.


----------



## snowden (31 Jul 2007)

well the hoop aerial i have already i got in Maplin. As was said earlier a signal would boost a bad signal, that's probably why i wouldn't bother buying another one  -i'd probably get the same result.

I'd like to try this 'UHF antenna in the attic' approach - I'm just wondering about the setup - when u say 'no connection' do u mean it is 1) a wireless aerial 2) you are not subscribed to any pay/digital tv, or 3) the shop has nothing to do with Mr Burns of the Simpsons? :lol: 

What about the length of the RF cable - would this not cause some signal fade?!?. Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

snowden said:


> well the hoop aerial i have already i got in Maplin. As was said earlier a signal would boost a bad signal, that's probably why i wouldn't bother buying another one  -i'd probably get the same result.


Nobody mentioned buying another booster.


> when u say 'no connection' do u mean it is


He means no connection with the shop in question!


----------



## snowden (31 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Nobody mentioned buying another booster.



But you said this:


ClubMan said:


> _Maplin_ may have something suitable as well.



If you didn't mean a signal booster, then what did u have in mind?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

Like _pat127 _I meant an aerial (for attic or external installation) and related equipment.


----------



## pat127 (31 Jul 2007)

snowden said:


> well the hoop aerial i have already i got in Maplin. As was said earlier a signal would boost a bad signal, that's probably why i wouldn't bother buying another one  -i'd probably get the same result.
> 
> I'd like to try this 'UHF antenna in the attic' approach - I'm just wondering about the setup - when u say 'no connection' do u mean it is 1) a wireless aerial 2) you are not subscribed to any pay/digital tv, or 3) the shop has nothing to do with Mr Burns of the Simpsons? :lol:
> 
> What about the length of the RF cable - would this not cause some signal fade?!?. Thanks for the help so far!



Sorry about the confusion! When I said "no connection" I meant that I had no involvement or association with Burns except as a customer (as per AAM guidelines). I use the TV antenna because I no longer subscribe to NTL. My hoop/rabbit's ears with attached amplifier didn't work downstairs but worked okay in the attic. I decided not to use it though because it avoided me having to install a power-line up there. 

If what you bought in Maplin is the same as mine, it's worth trying it in the attic anyway. Bring up a a portable TV if you can, avoiding you having to install an RF cable at that stage. You then have options. Stay with the hoop, or install an antenna as I've done. Worst case - you may have to consider installing an antenna on the roof/chimney.

 The length of an RF cable from attic to downstairs shouldn't be a concern. 

Who are the Simpsons?


----------



## snowden (31 Jul 2007)

pat127 said:


> Who are the Simpsons?



Is that some kind of sick joke?  

Btw, my attic isn't really a place I could reside in, so I wouldn't be bothered watching a portable telly up there. Besides, I am trying to watch it via my Win-tv card on my pc. So I really don't have a choice but to have RF lead up there!

Strange you should mention 'power-line' though. I used to get great reception with a simple 2-3m coax cable, twist-attached to an RF cable, and plugged straight into the PC. And there was no need at all for an active aerial (one that you can plug into a power socket for signal boosting). Got RTE-1 in nearly DVD quality. Maybe living in an industrial area has it's downside?
Since then I've had to battle with the hoop and rabbit's ears aerial. Nightmarish (when there is something on worth watching).


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

snowden said:


> Btw, my attic isn't really a place I could reside in, so I wouldn't be bothered watching a portable telly up there.


Presumably he means to test the reception and not to live there!


----------



## pat127 (31 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Presumably he means to test the recption and not to live there!


----------



## janabiyah (28 Dec 2009)

pat127 said:


>



Now I understand why Tony Blair thought Iraq had weapons of mass destruction


----------



## Eithneangela (28 Dec 2009)

A combination of an aerial in the attic for the terrestrial channels and Lidl/Aldi boxes will give you unlimited channels using Freesat.  We had Sky and decided to drop it after a couple of years, kept the Sky boxes (after a year's subscription to Sky, the box is yours) and can now watch as many Channels as we like - no ongoing cost.  Initial outlay was €100 to get a man to supply and install the aerial in the attic - well worth it.  (Only thing I miss is MasterChef


----------



## gipimann (28 Dec 2009)

This thread is almost 3 years old, I would hope the OP has sorted out reception by now!


----------



## badabing (30 Dec 2009)

Eithneangela said:


> A combination of an aerial in the attic for the terrestrial channels and Lidl/Aldi boxes will give you unlimited channels using Freesat.  We had Sky and decided to drop it after a couple of years, kept the Sky boxes (after a year's subscription to Sky, the box is yours) and can now watch as many Channels as we like - no ongoing cost.  Initial outlay was €100 to get a man to supply and install the aerial in the attic - well worth it.  (Only thing I miss is MasterChef



Who did you get to do it? 
Where did you get the equipment?
Cheers, I'd like step by step instructions so I can do the same!


----------



## Eithneangela (4 May 2010)

Very sorry for late response - just seen (through the Search function) that I did not respond to your queries.  I got it done in Riverchapel in Wexford with the only TV installation shop - I had the Sky boxes so all he had to do was provide the indoor aerial, install it in the attic and connect that to the 2 TV sets.  Magic!  No ongoing cost!


----------

